# Member tattoos



## joe

we have had a few tattoo threads so lets dedicate this one to our own tats or ones of those close to us

this is the one on my shoulder and means quite alot to me, its also from the Pink Floyd album "wish you were here", Pink Floyd being my favorite band and "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" (give it a listen) my, or one of my, favorite PF songs

in this the handshake represents friendship & love, a bond between my wife, son and those who have come, gone and will be, purple and blue are also my favorite colors (the ring)...


----------



## 3Maltmom

Hey Joe ~ I'm in!! Just need to shave my legs first
















I will also have to have a neighbor take the pic of my back shoulder and my A$$









Wooo Hooo!! Maybe I'll have a date tonight after all


----------



## 3Maltmom

> we have had a few tattoo threads so lets dedicate this one to our own tats or ones of those close to us
> 
> this is the one on my shoulder and means quite alot to me, its also from the Pink Floyd album "wish you were here", Pink Floyd being my favorite band and "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" (give it a listen) my, or one of my, favorite PF songs
> 
> in this the handshake represents friendship & love, a bond between my wife, son and those who have come, gone and will be, purple and blue are also my favorite colors (the ring)...[/B]


Forgot to mention, I also love Pink Floyd, your tattoo, and the meaning behind it is AWESOME


----------



## Gemma

> Hey Joe ~ I'm in!! Just need to shave my legs first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also have to have a neighbor take the pic of my back shoulder and my A$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooo Hooo!! Maybe I'll have a date tonight after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


















You and your siggy are so funny







. thanks for a good laugh. 
is that a true story?!!


----------



## Brooks

oooooh awesome...I'l post mine soon


----------



## mousern

I got my first two tattoos at the age of 32 back in 1997. I've now got 14 total and they almost all have some meaning. The Sylvester and Tweety and the foot tats were just a lark. The mouse is a representation of my DH (blonde, blue eyes, and fave color of purple on the ribbon on the tail...his nickname when I met him was "Mouse"). The gecko represents our time here in NM, the butterfly represents rebirth after a severe depressive episode, the theatrical masks and the sun represent my struggles with Bipolar II disorder, and the bear represents strength based on my past. The others are pretty much self-explanatory. 

I'm not going to post pics here, but here's a link to an old tat page that I used to have on my website...

Beth's Tats

Enjoy!


----------



## lacey

Here is a pic of mine. It's on the outside of my ankle...










Here's my husband's. His are on each shoulder...


----------



## ddsumm

Awesome guys ... Im still thinking about one















but I will show you one that you will like.....it's
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
the one Chloe has in her ear! It means she is serilized!!












































I had heck of a job getting it I can tell you...

Dede and Chloe from down under


[attachment=3838:attachment]


----------



## stardust

> Awesome guys ... Im still thinking about one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I will show you one that you will like.....it's
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> the one Chloe has in her ear! It means she is serilized!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had heck of a job getting it I can tell you...
> 
> Dede and Chloe from down under
> 
> 
> [attachment=3838:attachment][/B]


LOL!
















your so funny!


----------



## Scoobydoo

Dede you are just too funny with that one....I love it.

Well now I will post the pictures of hubby's tats.
He is a Vietnam Vet who served in the 9th Air Cavalry as a doogunner and the life expectancy of a doorgunner on the choppers was about 3 months, but he survived and I thank God every day that he did.
His tatoos are there because of his service to his country and also in respect of those who either fell or are MIA's. These tats have a significant meaning to him.

[attachment=3849:attachment]

The Griffon also has a significant meaning to him as well, at the time he had this one done he was going through a very rough time in his life. He had 15 surgeries on his legs as a result of a work injury and the tat was a diversion at the time to take his mind off his pain and also it's significance is for the endurance and suffering he went through and the courage it took for him to continue on and walk again against many odds.

[attachment=3850:attachment]

I am not a huge fan of tats, I don't have anything against anyone who chooses to have them, that is their choice and if they have some meaning in their lives then I can't see why not, we all have our own way of making a statement.


----------



## Karen542

I had a post on this in the past. I have a picture of my yorkie, CeCe on my lower back. I had it done before she passed away. This ways I will always have something of hers, I miss her so much. Maybe I'll try and take a picture and post it


----------



## MissMelanie

> I got my first two tattoos at the age of 32 back in 1997. I've now got 14 total and they almost all have some meaning. The Sylvester and Tweety and the foot tats were just a lark. The mouse is a representation of my DH (blonde, blue eyes, and fave color of purple on the ribbon on the tail...his nickname when I met him was "Mouse"). The gecko represents our time here in NM, the butterfly represents rebirth after a severe depressive episode, the theatrical masks and the sun represent my struggles with Bipolar II disorder, and the bear represents strength based on my past. The others are pretty much self-explanatory.
> 
> I'm not going to post pics here, but here's a link to an old tat page that I used to have on my website...
> 
> Beth's Tats
> 
> Enjoy![/B]



Love the Hopi Fetish Bear. I collect Fetishes and have hmmm a few of them. All your other tats are interesting as well. Thank you for sharing them.

enJOY!
Melanie



> we have had a few tattoo threads so lets dedicate this one to our own tats or ones of those close to us
> 
> this is the one on my shoulder and means quite alot to me, its also from the Pink Floyd album "wish you were here", Pink Floyd being my favorite band and "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" (give it a listen) my, or one of my, favorite PF songs
> 
> in this the handshake represents friendship & love, a bond between my wife, son and those who have come, gone and will be, purple and blue are also my favorite colors (the ring)...[/B]


Hmmm (Melanie looks down at the tee-shirt she is wearing with the BURNING man shaking hands with the other man in a suit and then SMILES big) So PF fan eh?









GREAT TAT Joe!

Melanie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> Huge, huge, HUGE, Pink Floyd fans here....But, sorry, I am not a fan of tattoos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, the pain. the pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Me, too! On both accounts! Well, I like tatoos, just not on me!








Joe, I knew there was something about you - a Pink Floyd fan, eh? Way to go, Joe!!


----------



## AmyGil

I LOVE your tat joe, thats something I can see my boyfriend getting in all his love for pink floyd. I personally dont have any tattoos I just dont think they are for me.


----------



## Brooks

> I got my first two tattoos at the age of 32 back in 1997. I've now got 14 total and they almost all have some meaning. The Sylvester and Tweety and the foot tats were just a lark. The mouse is a representation of my DH (blonde, blue eyes, and fave color of purple on the ribbon on the tail...his nickname when I met him was "Mouse"). The gecko represents our time here in NM, the butterfly represents rebirth after a severe depressive episode, the theatrical masks and the sun represent my struggles with Bipolar II disorder, and the bear represents strength based on my past. The others are pretty much self-explanatory.
> 
> I'm not going to post pics here, but here's a link to an old tat page that I used to have on my website...
> 
> Beth's Tats
> 
> Enjoy![/B]




I love the two on you feet!


----------



## MalteseJane

Does it count ? I had my eye brows done a couple of years ago !


----------



## HollyHobbie

> Does it count ? I had my eye brows done a couple of years ago !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


 LOL my mom says the same thing. She has her lips done and her eyeliner done a few years ago. She is getting her lips "redone" this summer...they have faded from tanning and chapped lips and such.



OH I have a Pink Floyd Tshirt also its pink and white and silverly glitter on it


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing great.

I have several. This is the one I am most proud of as it is my son's initials over my heart. People sometimes give me a hard time about the N saying it is backwards, but I liked the font I picked, thought it was unique. I will try to get some pictures of my other ones.


----------



## Scoobydoo

> Does it count ? I had my eye brows done a couple of years ago !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Well I will say yes because I had my eye brows and eyeliner done too and it hurt like heck too and it can fade away for all I care I won't be doing that again in a hurry


----------



## Gregswife

ScoobyDoo - just about any time i see a post from you, I know I am in for a good laugh!!!

Cheryl


----------



## Gemma

> ScoobyDoo - just about any time i see a post from you, I know I am in for a good laugh!!!
> 
> Cheryl[/B]










I second that!


----------



## k/c mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=162543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScoobyDoo - just about any time i see a post from you, I know I am in for a good laugh!!!
> 
> Cheryl[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second that!
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I third it! ... Janet, you are a breath of fresh air!!


----------



## MalteseJane

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=162495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it count ? I had my eye brows done a couple of years ago !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I will say yes because I had my eye brows and eyeliner done too and it hurt like heck too and it can fade away for all I care I won't be doing that again in a hurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...









I chickened out for the eye liner !


----------



## Scoobydoo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=162541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it count ? I had my eye brows done a couple of years ago !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I will say yes because I had my eye brows and eyeliner done too and it hurt like heck too and it can fade away for all I care I won't be doing that again in a hurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chickened out for the eye liner !
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I would have too but hubby said it wouldn't hurt, so I did it, and it just hurt like heck, and I told him I was going to do one on him, and it would hurt a lot more where I was thinking of putting it


----------



## Gemma




----------



## Cosy

I had my lips and eyeliner done years ago and all I can say is.......YOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! EEEEEEEEE!!! Not doing it again without novacaine.


----------



## Gregswife

Sparkey - the pic in your avatar looks like a stuffed animal. I know it is Sparkey but it just looks so soft and huggable (I am sure he is those things). I told you at the other site that I thought he was the cutest thing and smiled everytime I saw his pic. I even showed my hubby his pic from over there (the one of him in the dark blue sweater) and said "isn't he the cutest thing". Anyway, I hope you don't take offense that I think he looks like a stuffed doll in that pic.

Cheryl


----------



## bklynlatina

FIRST I WANT TO SAY...*THANK YOU TO JOE FOR STARTING THIS THREAD*.







AND FINALLY HERE ARE MY 3.










This was the second Tattoo I got it goes around my left ankle. 











This is my third and recent Tattoo that I got done with Nunez at Miami Ink this past July. This picture was taken as soon as it was finished so it's nice and bright. The colors are not as bright any more. It's behind my neck so you really have no idea I even have it unless all my hair is up and I have a TON of hair.



















For whatever reason I couldn't download my very first Tattoo I got done YEARS ago on my back. I will figure it out and add it on here later.


----------



## HollyHobbie

> I had my lips and eyeliner done years ago and all I can say is.......YOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! EEEEEEEEE!!! Not doing it again without novacaine.[/B]



The plastic surgeon that did my mothers lips and yes used something to help deaden it not sure if it was novacaine or not. She said her eyes didn't hurt at all but the lips hurt like heck even with something.


----------



## Brooks

I wanted to post on this topic a couple of weeks ago but I knew I was getting my new tattoo pretty soon so I didn't.
......But, I got them Saturday and they hurt like the dickens! Plus they made my already large love handle swell but I love them and they are worth it!
I know alot of you don't like tattoos, but tell me what you think anyway.

this is my old one









This is the new ones:










On this one, look at the birds head, you can see how swollen I am


----------



## bklynlatina

> I wanted to post on this topic a couple of weeks ago but I knew I was getting my new tattoo pretty soon so I didn't.
> ......But, I got them Saturday and they hurt like the dickens! Plus they made my already large love handle swell but I love them and they are worth it!
> I know alot of you don't like tattoos, but tell me what you think anyway.
> 
> this is my old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this one, look at the birds head, you can see how swollen I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



THAT'S AMZAING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I FREAKING LOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT. I HAVE 3 SO I'M ALL FOR IT. WOW.









Is that a cover up?????


----------



## Brooks

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=165996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to post on this topic a couple of weeks ago but I knew I was getting my new tattoo pretty soon so I didn't.
> ......But, I got them Saturday and they hurt like the dickens! Plus they made my already large love handle swell but I love them and they are worth it!
> I know alot of you don't like tattoos, but tell me what you think anyway.
> 
> this is my old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this one, look at the birds head, you can see how swollen I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT'S AMZAING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I FREAKING LOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT. I HAVE 3 SO I'M ALL FOR IT. WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a cover up?????
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Nope, the first one is on my right side. it was my Twins sister's idea it's two dragons arounds a star. It's her style, I just wanted us to have a matching tattoos


----------



## NewMom328

Wow, that tattoo is really nice. It looks great. I am loving those ones that are on the side and are a little on the front and back, like yours. I think this might be a new thing because I am seeing it more and more lately and I am getting an itch for another one and I am wanting it in that spot. Very nice! Does it have meaning or anything or did you just like the design?


----------



## Gemma

OUCH!! 

no tattoo's here but that's nice.


----------



## ConnieVa

I used to think tatoo's were ok UNTIL I saw a woman in her 80's with one she got years ago. She said it was beautiful UNTIL she got old and how she keeps it covered at all times. She had to tell me what the tatoo was cause you couldn't tell with her skin change.

Brooks I can see your tatoo as a painting hanging in my house. Very pretty


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> OUCH!!
> 
> no tattoo's here but that's nice.[/B]



I agree with the "ouch!"








No tattoos here either...unless you count my beautiful stretch marks left behind from my big beautiful babies?















Want pictures of THOSE?


----------



## 3Maltmom

> I used to think tatoo's were ok UNTIL I saw a woman in her 80's with one she got years ago. She said it was beautiful UNTIL she got old and how she keeps it covered at all times. She had to tell me what the tatoo was cause you couldn't tell with her skin change.
> 
> Brooks I can see your tatoo as a painting hanging in my house. Very pretty[/B]


I know a younger gal, who has a rose on her breast. She had a baby, her boobs got saggy, the rose is now a LONG stem rose























I do love tats. My son even bought me one for Mother's Day a few years back


----------



## wagirl98665

Your tatts look really good. Whoever did them did a really good job!


----------



## Karen542

I have 5 all together. My favorite is my yorkie CeCe on my lower back, rose above my ankle, rosevine around my my ankle, wrist band on my wrist, a rose with my husbands name Sammy on my butt and thats it for now.







I know many of you don't like tats but once you get 1 its kinda hard to stop. I would love to get one of Peechie on my upper back but starting to feel a little old for that now


----------



## Gregswife

Brooks - the new tattoo is beautiful. I am one of those who don't have any, will never have any and don't like them but the colors on your are stunning. I saved the pics so I could show it to my son who is a tattoo artist - I am sure he will appreciate the artistic expertise of it. I am sure they do hurt - my son said he has had people cry while he is doing them - ouch...can't imagine paying for that kind of abuse!!!

Cheryl


----------



## carrie

> tell me what you think anyway.[/B]


it's BEAUTIFUL! I LOVE it! very cool design.


----------



## MissMelanie

> I know a younger gal, who has a rose on her breast. She had a baby, her boobs got saggy, the rose is now a LONG stem rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love tats. My son even bought me one for Mother's Day a few years back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


You are TOO funny! Long stem rose...







GOOD ONE!

Connie, keep in mind that tattoo techniques have changed greatly in the last 80 years. Heck, they have changed a lot just in the past 25 years, I can tell you that from personal experiance.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Paco Taco

> FIRST I WANT TO SAY...*THANK YOU TO JOE FOR STARTING THIS THREAD*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FINALLY HERE ARE MY 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the second Tattoo I got it goes around my left ankle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my third and recent Tattoo that I got done with Nunez at Miami Ink this past July. This picture was taken as soon as it was finished so it's nice and bright. The colors are not as bright any more. It's behind my neck so you really have no idea I even have it unless all my hair is up and I have a TON of hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For whatever reason I couldn't download my very first Tattoo I got done YEARS ago on my back. I will figure it out and add it on here later.[/B]


I feel stupid asking this... so forgive me









Is "Boricua" someones name?


----------



## Cosy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=162639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my lips and eyeliner done years ago and all I can say is.......YOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! EEEEEEEEE!!! Not doing it again without novacaine.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plastic surgeon that did my mothers lips and yes used something to help deaden it not sure if it was novacaine or not. She said her eyes didn't hurt at all but the lips hurt like heck even with something. [/B]
Click to expand...

Yes, the lips have to be numbed by a dental block with novacaine. It's the only way. I could never go thru that again.


----------



## bklynlatina

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=162787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST I WANT TO SAY...*THANK YOU TO JOE FOR STARTING THIS THREAD*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FINALLY HERE ARE MY 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the second Tattoo I got it goes around my left ankle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my third and recent Tattoo that I got done with Nunez at Miami Ink this past July. This picture was taken as soon as it was finished so it's nice and bright. The colors are not as bright any more. It's behind my neck so you really have no idea I even have it unless all my hair is up and I have a TON of hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For whatever reason I couldn't download my very first Tattoo I got done YEARS ago on my back. I will figure it out and add it on here later.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel stupid asking this... so forgive me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is "Boricua" someones name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...



Sorry I never saw your post. I know it's kinda of late now and your probably found what it means...







But it's not someone's name. BORICUA is a sort of SLANG way of saying Puertorican.







The rose is suppose to look like the Puerto Rican flag...there was NO way I was going to have Puertorican written across my neck...LOL too long of a word. So I got the Boriuca done.


----------



## Gizmosmom

Finally got my tattoo.... here it is....


----------



## Gizmosmom

> I wanted to post on this topic a couple of weeks ago but I knew I was getting my new tattoo pretty soon so I didn't.
> ......But, I got them Saturday and they hurt like the dickens! Plus they made my already large love handle swell but I love them and they are worth it!
> I know alot of you don't like tattoos, but tell me what you think anyway.
> 
> this is my old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this one, look at the birds head, you can see how swollen I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



That is SO sexy!


----------



## msmagnolia

No tattoos here......mostly because I don't like pain and also because I don't like anything permanent. My husband does cosmetic surgery and I can't even bring myself to have a botox injection!

Just out of curiosity.....anyone sorry that they got a tattoo?


----------



## Gizmosmom

> No tattoos here......mostly because I don't like pain and also because I don't like anything permanent. My husband does cosmetic surgery and I can't even bring myself to have a botox injection!
> 
> Just out of curiosity.....anyone sorry that they got a tattoo?[/B]


Never.







And it's not bad... feels like scratching. If you can meditate you can forget about the pain.


----------



## Scoobydoo

I think they are all pretty, I do love the little butterfly its very pretty, but I am not one to like the pain either after having my eyeliner and eyebrows done that was enough for me. If they fade I think I will just stick with the cosmetics from now on, too painful I say.


----------



## Gizmosmom

> I think they are all pretty, I do love the little butterfly its very pretty, but I am not one to like the pain either after having my eyeliner and eyebrows done that was enough for me. If they fade I think I will just stick with the cosmetics from now on, too painful I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



It depends on where on the body you get them done I think. The shoulder is not that sensitive.


----------



## lacey

Here' is hubby's...


----------



## Mystify79

Daisys Mama - I love your tat! Did it hurt to get it done on your foot? That's where I've considered getting a tattoo but I've been freaked by people who said it kills to get one there.


----------



## lacey

It hurt a lot while he was doing it, but after it didn't hurt too bad. I was perfectly find by the end of the night. It was a little red the next day, but now it looks perfectly fine. I love it though! I also have a little butterfly on my other ankle and I don't think it hurt near as bad as my foot. It pretty much only hurt real bad by my toes and towards my ankle. The middle part wasn't too bad at all.


----------



## ddarlingfam

This took me forever to do, but I finally had my husband take a picture of my tattoo. The picture is a little blurry but you get the idea


----------



## Karen542

Heres my CeCe girl who unfortunately passed on from CHF. I'm now posting in the right spot


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## wagirl98665

Both those tats are really [attachment=10544:attachment]


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## _Carissa_

All of the tattoos posted here are beautiful! I have been thinking about getting one on my wrist. Can anyone who has gotten one there tell me if it hurt, and how bad in comparison to other locaations? Thanks guys!


----------



## Fenway's Momma

> No tattoos here......mostly because I don't like pain and also because I don't like anything permanent. My husband does cosmetic surgery and I can't even bring myself to have a botox injection!
> 
> Just out of curiosity.....anyone sorry that they got a tattoo?[/B]



I have one on my back that I def. don't regret getting, but i totally forget that I have it. I've had it for 8 years and I only think about it if I see it in pictures or if someone askes me what it is/means. I can't even take a picture of it myself


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## _Carissa_

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=235638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the tattoos posted here are beautiful! I have been thinking about getting one on my wrist. Can anyone who has gotten one there tell me if it hurt, and how bad in comparison to other locaations? Thanks guys![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be glad you asked...If you scroll up, there is a pic of flames that I posted that my brother got on his wrist last Tuesday. It is about 2 inches high by maybe 1 inch wide. It took the tattoo artist a total of 8 minutes to do it and I thought my brother was going to pass out. He went completely white. He said, of all the painful things that have happened to him (and trust me, he has had several) that was, by far, the most painful. He said, he wouldn't have been able to stand much more. I was standing there watching him get it done and I almost passed out. It made me sick thinking of the pain he was in.
> 
> Now with all that said, I asked him if he would do the other wrist and he said, "ABSOLUTELY!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said after it was done, it hurt like heck (and his wrist was SO SWOLLEN) but now he has something completely awesome to look at.
> [/B]
Click to expand...
















Oh gosh, I'm so nervous now. I'm a huge Hello Kitty fan, and want a small Hello Kitty head tattoo on my wrist. Probably like 1x1 inches. I have never had a tattoo and I am so nervous that it will be really really painful no matter where I get it, but I really want it on my wrist so I can see it all of the time. I have a fairly high tolerance for pain, but I dunno...I'm a chicken.


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## karrielyne

Ok, I gotta share too! I have become addicted to tattoos and I am currently working on an arm piece. So far the outline and shading is done but the color will still have to be done in a couple of weeks =) I absolutely love her....


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## HollyHobbie

> No tattoos here......mostly because I don't like pain and also because I don't like anything permanent. My husband does cosmetic surgery and I can't even bring myself to have a botox injection!
> 
> Just out of curiosity.....anyone sorry that they got a tattoo?[/B]


cosmetic surgery huh? so can you hook me up with a "slight" discount









I am wanting a tummy tuck soooo bad. My friend had to have a hystrectomy (sp?) last year and so she had a tummy tuck at the same time....when GYN was done with her the cosmetic surgeon came in and finished her up...and she got so much of it paid for by her insurance all but the CS's part because all her hostipal was covered and all her pain and such. I can't seem to talk my GYN into that yet.









honetly it is probably a good idea my hubby is not a cosmetic surgeon i would want lots of work...start with the tummy tuck, then a breast lift, a little lipo on the old chin area, a butt lift, permant lipstick, permant eye liner...the list could go on and on and on LMAO


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## MissMelanie

> All of the tattoos posted here are beautiful! I have been thinking about getting one on my wrist. Can anyone who has gotten one there tell me if it hurt, and how bad in comparison to other locaations? Thanks guys![/B]


 *I have three tats. And what I have found is that if you choose a place on your body where the skin is thin... no fat under it, there will be MORE pain. Noticably more pain.

I have one on the back side of my left hip, one on my neck and one, errr hmmm sort of like the inner side of my right top thigh. My hip wasn't pain, it was uncomfortable, my neck was like a sting and then pressure, hard pressure... now the other one... OH never again there.

About the wrist area I would expect there to be PAIN.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## winterc0ld

My Scorpion~!


----------



## cindysilver

Here's my tiny little tattoo -- I just wanted something really small to remind me of a particular time in my life. It's meant to represent Acrux, the brightest star in the constellation called "The Southern Cross" seen only from the southern hemisphere. It reminds me of my time in Australia and New Zealand and the best months of my life.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=183960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tattoos here......mostly because I don't like pain and also because I don't like anything permanent. My husband does cosmetic surgery and I can't even bring myself to have a botox injection!
> 
> Just out of curiosity.....anyone sorry that they got a tattoo?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cosmetic surgery huh? so can you hook me up with a "slight" discount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wanting a tummy tuck soooo bad. My friend had to have a hystrectomy (sp?) last year and so she had a tummy tuck at the same time....when GYN was done with her the cosmetic surgeon came in and finished her up...and she got so much of it paid for by her insurance all but the CS's part because all her hostipal was covered and all her pain and such. I can't seem to talk my GYN into that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honetly it is probably a good idea my hubby is not a cosmetic surgeon i would want lots of work...start with the tummy tuck, then a breast lift, a little lipo on the old chin area, a butt lift, permant lipstick, permant eye liner...the list could go on and on and on LMAO
> [/B]
Click to expand...


I never saw this topic......I always wanted a tattoo but somewhere indiscret <sp> I got my tattoo while I was still numb & partially swollen still from my tummy tuck so only the outer sides felt like they were ripping me open with a knife.





















Here is what my kids call my mid-life crisis tattoo.







I don't regret getting it and I figured if I'm gonna do it then do it! Those are my kids nicknames. It also covered the stretch marks that I had left!







[attachment=24862:attachment]


----------



## Lennabella

I was reading this post and not looking at the date, thought it was recent.

I didn't recognise some of the people or their dogs and then looked at the date and saw it was back in '06 - what happened to all these SM-ers ??? - just an observation.


----------



## bbry

A few are still posting - I just have to ask, how much do tattoos cost? I can't imagine paying someone to hurt me


----------



## dr.jaimie

i got mine a couple months ago...i never wanted one before...but then i found the perfect tattoo. i modified the design in photoshop and got it put on my ankle. i love it!







as far as pain..it didnt think it was that bad but it depends on where u get it. this one cost 70$ with free touch-ups


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

> A few are still posting - I just have to ask, how much do tattoos cost? I can't imagine paying someone to hurt me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Mine I think was like $250 but it goes across my tummy...my daughter tells me "you go from none to a big one." I would never get another only because I can't imagine the pain without being numb.....my sides (the part that wasn't numb) killed me! I don't know if has to do with thin skin or how much fat there is where you do the tat..... but it hurt!


----------



## bbry

*I'm sure i've spent more on things that won't last near as long*


----------



## lillady

Hee-it's fun to see everyone's tats!!









Here's my dolphin tat on my lower left abdomen:










Here's my sign (Taurus) I had done so it looks tie dyed:










My tats were both around $150 I think. It's been so long since I've gotten them.


----------



## Krystal

what a cool thread!! Someday I want to get a tat of Mia...My bf thinks im







! He says Im way too obsessed with her!







Now i think he is


----------



## phesty

Here's my tattoo. I've posted it before, but might as well add it to this thread. 

It cost about $75 and it didn't hurt all that badly, actually. Don't get me wrong, it wasn't pleasant, but it was bearable.


----------



## The A Team

Here's mine....and, yes, it hurt! But I don't regret it for a minute.









[attachment=24951:attachment]


----------

